# Completely uninspired



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

ive been looking at cars for a few months now because I fancied changing my car but the more I look the more I feel uninspired by what's on choice. I need something which is kind of practical because we have two young kids which means anything with only 2 seats is ruled out.

Cars nowadays are just bland, boring, stale and corporate looking, I just can't get excited about them at all. Take Mercedes and Audi - all the models looks the same, just each one is a little bigger than the previous one as you go up the model scale. They are being lazy with their designs. Material choice for cars has cheapened over the years too yet the price has skyrocketed for anything half decent - look at Mercedes and BMW - they both use man made leather I.e. Vinyl - it's not man made leather, it's not even clever marketing, it's just cheap material. I'm sure manufacturers must be laughing up their sleeve thinking they can't believe people will buy the crap they put out.

Other thing that annoys me is everything seems to be a diesel nowadays - **** off with your Diesel engines, not everyone wants one. Only thing diesel is good for is Massey Fergusons.

I think I'm going to look for something cheap to run about in instead of buying something new again... Maybe I'm just turning into a grumpy old man who remembers when decent cars had a bit of style and pizzaz about them which didn't cost the earth.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Why not go old school coraddo vr6 mmmm


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Couldn't agree more about the diesel thing....although I do think their days are numbered! They're are going to need adblue tanks bigger than their fuel tanks to comply with the ever restricting emission levels....!

In terms of choice, I love 2-door Coupés and its probably no surprise that I love my S5. Cant think of much on the road that looks as nice, with the exception of the Astons and Jags. I did look at the 4-series as well and liked that, but not quite as much. 

As above, a nice powerful V6/V8 can make you forgive any short-comings in the designs....

How practical these are with 2 kids...probably not very! I'm not into the kids phase of my life quite yet so making the most while I can!

Granted, I can definitely appreciate they are still big lumps of executive cars...they are just slightly more stylish lumps 

Like the idea of going more old school. Question is whether that is a practical decision you can make?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Completely agree, i am looking to be sensible and buy something for around the 7-8k mark and need more than two seats for my boys and me and there is nothing that is jumping out at me.
At moment i am toying with importing a DC5 as they are loads cheaper than buying one already here but other than that i pretty much give up and might just buy a mondoe or vectra and admit defeat in life when it comes to cars


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Cars are far more calculated and a bit cold these days. I fully agree that the quality of materials is going backwards too.

People keep repeating statements about cars being bargains and people buy into that. 

The other one that keeps happening is large list prices, but large discounts. If the genuine list price for a car is £40k, there shouldn't be the margins to knock off £8000, but you should expect 20%+ off most cars.

People get fooled into thinking they are getting a bargain when they really aren't. 

Walk into leased houses and the majority of them are perfectly functionally decorated at a low cost with magnolia walls everywhere. They are decorated as cheaply as possible as they know the person renting will accept it. 

Cars in this PCP culture are the same. When you read about huge discounts or only £300 per month people lose focus on the bigger picture.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Octy VRS petrol offers a lot for not a lot.

The F30 328i is a good buy too...240bhp, good mpg.

Tbh most car leather has never been leather for a long time. The proper stuff costs a lot so manufacturers lookedbat other ways of producing similar materials with good wear rates. Many cars when you start stripping them are made cheaper than their previous model.

Take an e46 and an e90 apart and you can see many cost savings, but a bit of bling added in the right place made the e90 look modern and more expensive.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Four doors, loads of room for the kids, massive boot, Recaro seats, gokart handling and Vtec smiles. Who needs a modern car


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Dr Eskimo my toy cars I keep for playing with at the weekend both have v8s in them so I don't have a hankering for another although the a5/s5 is one of the few cars I do like but as you any it's a big old executive mobile. My neighbour has an rs5 and kicks it's **** up and down the street now and again and it is a noise that makes me smile.

Kerr your right, lease cars are killing the market, they are definitely built to a price. I don't get you can go into a showroom and pay 65k for a car but lease it for 16k over 2 yrs and after that 2 yrs they will sell it to you for 25k - it obviously isn't worth 65k in the first place if they can do that.

Robert I was only using leather as an example of material in some new cars and the way manufacturers try and market the material up the way when it's the same material they use now was used back in the 70s in cheap cars - it's a case of the emperors new clothes.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The lease market in the UK has absolutely nothing to do with cars being built to a price. The UK market is hugely different in its purchasing methods to every other market in Europe and cars manufactured for the UK market are built using the same materials and are similarly priced to other European markets.

Are cars built of lesser quality materials than they used to - come on - look at a typical car from 20 years ago and compare to a comparable model today and tell me that material quality is worse today - its massively better

Design is lazy today, the trouble is manufacturers who take risks rarely succeed, look at Citroën - all the critics loved the daring designs, engineering etc - yet it was a commercial failure. Bland, conventional, safe - that's what sells nowadays


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andy665 said:


> The lease market in the UK has absolutely nothing to do with cars being built to a price. The UK market is hugely different in its purchasing methods to every other market in Europe and cars manufactured for the UK market are built using the same materials and are similarly priced to other European markets.
> 
> Are cars built of lesser quality materials than they used to - come on - look at a typical car from 20 years ago and compare to a comparable model today and tell me that material quality is worse today - its massively better
> 
> Design is lazy today, the trouble is manufacturers who take risks rarely succeed, look at Citroën - all the critics loved the daring designs, engineering etc - yet it was a commercial failure. Bland, conventional, safe - that's what sells nowadays


Taking it back 20 years you'll see a difference, but in the last few years the quality is getting squeezed again.

Like mentioned above there is noticeable decreases in leather quality and finish.

Manufacturing costs haven't really increased much over the years when you account for the extra productivity and advancements in tooling. However the quality of the parts has decreased where most people won't notice.

Obviously quality is always in relation to price. Lists prices are meaningless these days. You always expect some discount when buying a car, but I don't remember ever where even the big brands have to offer so much off all of their cars.

It's the artificial list prices that raise the expectation of quality. When you see list prices of £40 or 50k, you expect quality. However those cars have been made to sell at £10k less.

The quality of many cars doesn't match the list price, but if you factor in the discount the quality makes more sense.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

m4rkymark said:


> ive been looking at cars for a few months now because I fancied changing my car but the more I look the more I feel uninspired by what's on choice. I need something which is kind of practical because we have two young kids which means anything with only 2 seats is ruled out.
> 
> Cars nowadays are just bland, boring, stale and corporate looking, I just can't get excited about them at all. Take Mercedes and Audi - all the models looks the same, just each one is a little bigger than the previous one as you go up the model scale. They are being lazy with their designs. Material choice for cars has cheapened over the years too yet the price has skyrocketed for anything half decent - look at Mercedes and BMW - they both use man made leather I.e. Vinyl - it's not man made leather, it's not even clever marketing, it's just cheap material. I'm sure manufacturers must be laughing up their sleeve thinking they can't believe people will buy the crap they put out.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I went for the 208...the VAG group/BMW/Merc offerings really are not prestige or quality now. Having been an Audi owner and driver for more years than I like to admit it all came to a head on my last A6...2010 A6 SLine 2.0TDI...what a complete turd, ok it all started off well but after 4 years and 80k odd miles it was a complete turd a couple of my friends drove it and both commented on "how it hadnt worn well" its not like the car ever wanted for anything either it had full main Audi dealer service history, i never abused it and it was detailed to within an inch of its life. All in all it was the last "german prestige" car i vowed to own!

I know it wont fit the bill (does for me with 1 18 month old) but in 5 months and 7.5k miles my 208GTI Prestige has done nothing but impress me its averaged 40mpg in this time (calculated not using the onboard computer), its comfy, fun and extremely well put together. Everyone takes the **** out of french cars bus seriously Peugeot & Citroen have come on leaps and bounds.

Its like wise with the wifes 2015 Mazda 6 2.0 16V...it does everything it needs to and more...for the £25k price tag you get every toy you could ever want real leather seats...an aggressively styled good looking big family saloon.

The german marques have lost their way big time and ultimately they have just become like Ford or Vauxhall and a re mass producing some fairly mediocre cars now.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I wanted something a bit less common when I bought my current car - someone suggested a Volvo C30 R Design, if never heard of them
Looked it up, found one locally, bought it.

Technically a 2+2 coupé, plenty of room in the front (I'm 6'4" and the seat could still go back further if needed, not many cars can offer that), and while it might be a bit of a squeeze in the back behind me, if you're not as tall then getting 2 kids in definitely be an issue.
Really comfortable, kitted out nicely, safe (for anyone in the car, not so much for pedestrians hit by one, think it got 1* for that...) and it's essentially a focus underneath so plenty of padts available :thumb:


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Excellent thread, I totally agree with the points raised. I think the UK is terrible for badge snobbery, unless you have a top German it seems your car is only mediocre in the eyes of "average joe". That coupled with the big finance/lease culture there is a rarity of nice older motors on the road. The bonus I guess the mass amount of leased cars littered in the second hand car market for us to buy and tidy up! In reference to the OP’s request, check out the Honda Accord 2.4 Type S (slightly Honda biased!). Seems to be a rare car now and worlds apart from the usual marques on the road.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

andy665 said:


> Are cars built of lesser quality materials than they used to - come on - look at a typical car from 20 years ago and compare to a comparable model today and tell me that material quality is worse today - its massively better
> 
> Design is lazy today, the trouble is manufacturers who take risks rarely succeed, look at Citroën - all the critics loved the daring designs, engineering etc - yet it was a commercial failure. Bland, conventional, safe - that's what sells nowadays


yes if you only go back 20 yrs then some materials have got better but there is more and more plastic in cars now than ever before. quality isn't there either as more parts fail and cant be fixed or repaired - you just replace bits.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm on my 3rd A6 since 2008, now a C7 and I pretty much agree with comments on the German 'luxury' cars these days. I'm probably stuck in a groove and supposed I was going down the C8 route next. Anyway, my son has just bought a Scirocco - my God I love his car. He's only 21 but paid for it himself and could only afford a 2010 plate. But its gorgeous and now I want one. I'd forgotten what fun a car can be like - I felt like I did when I first started driving. Maybe I'm too old for a Scirocco (51), but I'm due a mid-life crisis. lol.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I believe the Lexus IS is getting a facelift and comes with the 240hp petrol turbo. Its a great engine, somewhat behaves like an NA V6 in its power delivery.

I believe they've stepped up the quality inside too, more brushed metal around and of course, the leather is real.

Looks are subjective, thats for you to decide. Atleast you can't call it boring

TBH Ive had more positive comments on three of my Lexus vehicles than all the German (had about 8 including an R8 for a while) cars Ive owned to date. Must be something to do with them being a bit different.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have a look at the new Alfa Guilia coming... It has caught m eye, especially the QV with 503 bhp...


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Have a look at the new Alfa Guilia coming... It has caught m eye, especially the QV with 503 bhp...


:argie:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

justina3 said:


> Why not go old school coraddo vr6 mmmm


Good choice! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

andy665 said:


> Are cars built of lesser quality materials than they used to - come on - look at a typical car from 20 years ago and compare to a comparable model today and tell me that material quality is worse today - its massively better


I wouldn't say an F30 BMW has massively better quality materials than an e46.

In some areas...Door cards on the coupes the e46 materials are actually higher grade materials (leather vs very very thin or on most Vinyl) The difference is tech inside the car is higher giving the user the feeling of better quality.

The biggest case is these new Digital Speedo Screens.... Manufacturers must be laughing at us with the cost savings to them over an Analogue set up with proper dials and lights.

But as a consumer we want to pay more for a cheaper part....its all marketing, sell you a cheap screen and make it sound more expensive than it is.....then we lap it up.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Have a look at the new Alfa Guilia coming... It has caught m eye, especially the QV with 503 bhp...


Thats all well and good but then its expected to be around £60k. The interior is barely worth £20k. They're using lower quality materials than a VW Golf.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I have no desire to own a 'modern' car. I just don't like how they feel, I don't like how soft and over insulated everything is, and I don't like soft switches attached to a separate electronic box.

I like having switches and stalks where you can feel the contacts sliding and clicking. I like the feel of a tight mechanical gearchange and a cable operated throttle.

I'm not living in the dark ages, I still have electric windows all round, mp3 / iPod connection, automatic climate control with aircon, power steering, multi adjustable sports seats, they just happen to be in a 20 year old three series with 300bhp, controlled by cable and sent to the rear wheels with no electronic assistance.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Rayaan the Lexus IS is little bit different. I've never really thought about having one of them tbh, that's something I probably need to look at because they don't have the same corporate look as a lot of other cars have.

I know what I would have if I could get away with it but that ain't gonna happen, I've got too many toys as it is, I'm not allowed any more old cars  when I say old I mean 80 year old as in 1930s not 1980.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> I believe the Lexus IS is getting a facelift and comes with the 240hp petrol turbo. Its a great engine, somewhat behaves like an NA V6 in its power delivery.
> 
> I believe they've stepped up the quality inside too, more brushed metal around and of course, the leather is real.
> 
> ...


I fancied a Lexus at one point, but the mpg is about 2 and the tax (on an IS200) was £400. That put me off. Nice cars though.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

MagpieRH said:


> I fancied a Lexus at one point, but the mpg is about 2 and the tax (on an IS200) was £400. That put me off. Nice cars though.


Tax on the new IS200T is £205. And mpg is reasonable at a claimed 39.2mpg.

Of course if you go for the facelift model after April 2017 you'll only pay £140 as its under £40k


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So that will be a real world 25-30mpg then never believe the manufactures claimed mpg!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't really care about mpg figures tbh, I don't do enough miles to worry about them. Don't really worry about ved either, if it's £400 a year then that's what it is, it's not that expensive in the big scheme of things. 

I'm always a little baffled by people who moan about the cost of ved because to be paying £400 a year you need to buy something which is either expensive to buy in the first place, is an expensive lease or is expensive to run so the £400 a year is neither here nor there after you've spent 60k, 600pm or run a v8 doing 18mpg - if you can afford to spend that then suck up the cost of ved.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I had an Audi A4 before the Golf and was an inherited company car. It was a good barge, but that's all. Neither exciting or good looking. 

The Golf is much better. I wish I had the chance for an R but company car tax killed that off.


----------



## MaddoxE92 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bmw e39 m5


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Other thing that annoys me is everything seems to be a diesel nowadays - **** off with your Diesel engines, not everyone wants one. Only thing diesel is good for is Massey Fergusons.

Is this a general on the band wagon with everyone else opinion or a personal previous experience opinion??.

The reason I ask is that I used to think like that over the years about the derv burners. I've had my fair of performance motors over the years ... Cossies, M3's' Evo, scooby etc any way I now have and have owned for the last 2 and a half years a BMW 320d Msport. ( I was actually going to look at a V8 M3 that day) The dealership showed me the car and took it for a test drive ( 320d). I was very impressed with the performance, handling looks etc so a deal was struck and I bought it. (Plus the fact it was near 14k cheaper than the M3!. 
So my point is it's a well made car with modern looks and goes fast enough for me. In the time I've owned it it's only cost me the usual servicing plus a set of brake pads and wipers. Costs £120 a year to tax and the biggest plus is the fact I get 680 miles to a tank of diesel that costs £70. 
So rather than declare " diesels are only good for Massey Fergusons" then I urge you to go and try one fella 

(Unless you have and you really do hate them!! Lol)


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

wd40 said:


> " diesels are only good for Massey Fergusons" then I urge you to go and try one fella


Try one? I've driven quite a few Massey Fergusons and they are all crap, no back seat and no space in the boot either :lol:

On a more serious note my mrs has a diesel because she does lots of miles, I do maybe 5 or 6000 miles at the most a year. I don't need a diesel, they are more expensive to buy, more expensive to service and soon will be seen as the devil of the motoring works be a use of the emissions they chuck out. I've also had a few diesel cars as company cars in the past, to be fair that was a long time ago and diesels have come on a long way but they don't do it for me at all.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

wd40 said:


> Other thing that annoys me is everything seems to be a diesel nowadays - **** off with your Diesel engines, not everyone wants one. Only thing diesel is good for is Massey Fergusons.
> 
> Is this a general on the band wagon with everyone else opinion or a personal previous experience opinion??.
> 
> ...


The issue is that diesels aren't for everyone, and shouldn't be sold as an alternative to petrol. Diesels should be owned by people who do high amounts of motorway miles only. This is one of the issues for me. They were pushed as the cheaper alternative to petrol and sold to people who did 5k miles of town driving only. Sure, they got 40MPG, but then got lumped with massive repair bills to replace their DPF that was now clogged and useless...

Bit like suggesting to someone that commutes 200miles a day to buy a EV. Just doesn't work!

I do about 8-10k miles so never considered them, but I do actually do about 90% motorways, so could probably run one without many problems. At the time, price difference between petrol and diesel obviously didn't make it economic, so stuck with petrol.

Now the price is the same, the other main reason I don't, and never will, own one is the noise they make....! Had a 3.0TDI A7 as a courtesy car, and the noise it made at idle/low revs was unbelievable for a 'premium car' costing over £50k! Granted, that may not bother every one, but it bothers me.

Then there is the difference in power delivery. Now I can't comment on my personal preference, as I haven't owned a diesel to know, but this could also sway someone to choosing one or the other. From what i've heard I would imagine I would much prefer the high revving petrol over the low torquey diesels. The low rev range over which it is delivered doesn't seem like it would appeal to me and the way I drive. Again, can't really comment though as haven't driven one long enough to know.

Then there are the new running costs as a result of tighter regulations on the higher particulates they produce (and as we now know, much higher than claimed...). To comply with EU6 they are having to include AdBlue systems, and the amount needed, means that soon any savings in fuel costs will be negated by the constant need for AdBlue....

Whether their is a moral issue involved in running a diesel given what we know about the VW scandal and their impact on air quality and public health is a much more complicated debate, and one I'll avoid...

Im not anti-diesel. I just think their negatives don't outweigh the benefits. I'm happy to pay extra for lower MPG and a higher VED to have a quieter, smoother sounding engine. As pointed out, the VED is hardly a big cost per year given the overall costs of owning a car...

Personally, petrols have come a long way and the difference between fuel economy and VED is much smaller. If I really wanted to save on fuel and VED, I find the prospect of hybrid petrols much more appealing...

Just my 2p's worth...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

A diesel needs to have at least 6 cylinders to give a petrol head any glimmer of hope in a pleasure perspective.

And yes I've ran both diesel/petrol engines over the last 23 years of motoring. From small n/a diesels to 6 cylinder turbo diesels, from 3 cylinder n/a petrol to 6 cylinder petrols and many turbo cars.

If you want fun and are a fan of cars, you cannot beat a N/A petrol engine....they just feel better than anything else.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh definately and I completely agree. I would swap my 320d for a V8 M3 in a heartbeat but funds just won't allow it at the moment (Or the wife!!) LOL. 
She has a scirocco 1.4tsi and it's a dream to drive and it's nice to jump into it for a blast and a change from the "rattler" that I have. I was merely making a suggestion and a recommendation to have a go of a diesel and see what u think but if your Mrs has one then I guess you already know!. But yeah diesels aren't for everyone and I would have no problem swapping back to a petrol car. But as I say at the moment funds won't allow it so I'm just enjoying what I have for the time being 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

wd40 said:


> Oh definately and I completely agree. I would swap my 320d for a V8 M3 in a heartbeat but funds just won't allow it at the moment (Or the wife!!) LOL.
> She has a scirocco 1.4tsi and it's a dream to drive and it's nice to jump into it for a blast and a change from the "rattler" that I have. I was merely making a suggestion and a recommendation to have a go of a diesel and see what u think but if your Mrs has one then I guess you already know!. But yeah diesels aren't for everyone and I would have no problem swapping back to a petrol car. But as I say at the moment funds won't allow it so I'm just enjoying what I have for the time being
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But then if you switched from a 320d to a 320i or a 330i, honestly how much difference would it make a year to run?


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Rayaan said:


> But then if you switched from a 320d to a 320i or a 330i, honestly how much difference would it make a year to run?


Good point actually and I've never really thought of it to be honest mate. Might have to do some investigating!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

A 330i makes so much sense.

Its not too heavy on fuel....its not too expensive to run but has one of the best n/a engines ever to grace a bog standard type everyday saloon/coupe.

The package as a whole is just right, something not many have got close to achieving. It has the correct ingredients, small compact body, not too heavy, n/a petrol engine, 6 cylinders, rwd, 50:50 weight, simple stuff all of it but put together and they take some beating.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> A 330i makes so much sense.
> 
> Its not too heavy on fuel....its not too expensive to run but has one of the best n/a engines ever to grace a bog standard type everyday saloon/coupe.
> 
> The package as a whole is just right, something not many have got close to achieving. It has the correct ingredients, small compact body, not too heavy, n/a petrol engine, 6 cylinders, rwd, 50:50 weight, simple stuff all of it but put together and they take some beating.


Definately going to have a look round online and see what's out there


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

I think a lot of the interior products now have to be made to be recycled so I guess are thinner more recyclable material thus looking & feeling cheaper. Sad thing isn't it as you go in a showroom to buy a new car but it is designed to be thrown away.
Most modern cars as said are boring. I get far more pleasure driving my restored MG Montego. I took that to the Mercedes showroom a couple of weeks back when I was doing the paperwork for my new V-Class. Guess which car got all the attention?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

andystevens said:


> I think a lot of the interior products now have to be made to be recycled so I guess are thinner more recyclable material thus looking & feeling cheaper. Sad thing isn't it as you go in a showroom to buy a new car but it is designed to be thrown away.
> Most modern cars as said are boring. I get far more pleasure driving my restored MG Montego. I took that to the Mercedes showroom a couple of weeks back when I was doing the paperwork for my new V-Class. Guess which car got all the attention?


Can you post up a few pics of the Monty please cheif?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

You cannot beat an old un, that's why people are paying silly money for anything 80's early 90's.

£280K for an evo2 190 cosworth!, everyone said they were too expensive £55K when they came out.

£54K for a Capri Brooklands at a recent Auction and £25K for a 205 GTi.....you could buy one for £3K and spend £1OK on a nut and bolt restore...there is nothing to them....sell for £20K. World has gone bonkers for older stuff....says a lot for modern cars really.


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> You cannot beat an old un, that's why people are paying silly money for anything 80's early 90's.
> 
> £280K for an evo2 190 cosworth!, everyone said they were too expensive £55K when they came out.
> 
> £54K for a Capri Brooklands at a recent Auction and £25K for a 205 GTi.....you could buy one for £3K and spend £1OK on a nut and bolt restore...there is nothing to them....sell for £20K. World has gone bonkers for older stuff....says a lot for modern cars really.


Absolutely I wish I still had my Ford Escort Mk2 RS 2000 and my escort cossie!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Completely agree with you m4rky mark.

It t00k me ages of looking around at various cars to end up with the Golf I have now.

I absolutely love/d Audi's, and was gonna get an S3 (not a brand new one, that is!). Considering I'd already owned a 9 year old A3, I didn't really think there would be many similarities between that and a 4/5 year old S3...

...it just felt like I was getting in to the same car. :wall:

I done my best to get away from Audi's this time around, just for the fact that I've owned 4 in the past. They were all great though, but sometimes you just got away from the same old same old.

It's just damned hard work when VW own so many other companies, which all seem to use similar blueprints.


----------

